# Fire Inspector II Exam? 2012 IFC



## jpranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I have been lazy for too long and it's time to hit the books again. I took the Fire Inspector II exam about a year ago and came close but no cigar. I tested on the 2009 IFC but will re-take the exam based on the 2012 edition. Not being one to give up I'm going to give it another go. Any suggestions on what to focus on to be successful?


----------



## cda (Oct 14, 2013)

Have not done one in long time

Tab your book to include table of content and index

To me it was more do you either know the answer or where to find it


----------

